# 10/22 best upgrades



## Wquon (May 9, 2013)

ok, i know alot of people has aftermarket acessories but im asking about functionality. triggers, magazine drops... other stuff. id like to know the best value items to better my 10/22, also what items yould see the most affect from.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This is a touch off base as you might note, but as to the functionality portion of your question.

I have noticed over the years with .22's that they are the most finicky rifle caliber that there is as to sight in.

I think it is very important to pick one breed of .22 shell that you sight in with and keep a bunch around.

I have been terrible about buying what ever is in front of me and then having to do adjustments constantly dependand on what is going down the pipe.

Larger rifles do not seam to be as problematic to me for sight in.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Take in mind it's always the same with firearms. People's preferences for type and setup is always based heavily on personal taste. Something one person may like may not be good for you. It's smart to look at what you actually want the rifle for and what upgrades and mods would be better for that. For example a heavy bull barreled 10/22 in a vertical grip, thumbhole, blue annd red pattern laminated wood stock, with a Timney trigger and 3-9 power scope is not necessarily the better gun for hunting rabbits than a lighter, near stock, 10/22, with a trigger job and an Aimpoint on it. My shtf 10/22 has a simple trigger job done to it, sits in a Hogue nylon stock and has a Weaver 1-3 scope on it. And it is a squirrel and rabbit killing monster. Light, fast and accurate that just about anyone could carry to hell and back and not be dragged down by it hiking and hunting over many miles. You could swim across a river with it, get out and kill squirrelzilla with it no problem. But that may not be what would be best for you.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Submitted for your consideration action job red dot sight and high cap mags. Covers a lot of ground but maybe not your ground.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd worry less about upgrades and more about picking the right ammo that works with your magazines (in good number) and rifle continously without fault.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

For my 10/22 anything but Remmy Goldens.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Functional add-ons: Scope, bipod, BX-25 magazines.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Hammer forged barrel
Extended magazine release
Ruger BX-25 25 round mags
Quality scope and rings
Quality bipod and sling


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Start with the trigger, if you want you can pick up a drop in kit for it. I imagine after that the rifle will shoot pretty well so the rest of your upgrades will depend on your tastes. For me I'll stick with the wood stock and skip the tactical stuff. Maybe a couple BX25 magazines if you live in a free state, other wise I'd leave it alone. The 10/22 has always proven pretty accurate for me although the triggers are generally terrible, so swap out the trigger and then leave it alone would be my line of thinking.

-Infidel


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Infidel said:


> Start with the trigger, if you want you can pick up a drop in kit for it. I imagine after that the rifle will shoot pretty well so the rest of your upgrades will depend on your tastes. For me I'll stick with the wood stock and skip the tactical stuff. Maybe a couple BX25 magazines if you live in a free state, other wise I'd leave it alone. The 10/22 has always proven pretty accurate for me although the triggers are generally terrible, so swap out the trigger and then leave it alone would be my line of thinking. -Infidel


Can you recommend a drop-in trigger kit? I don't think I've ever seen one - but I have never looked for one either.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Volquartsen Trigger Guard Assembly 2000 Ruger 10/22 Black

There's the Volquartsen, they've got an excellent reputation for 10/22 parts and that trigger guard housing is aluminum not plastic like the newer 10/22 trigger housing. Trigger is pre set to 2-2 1/2 lbs. Now my disclaimer is that I haven't used any drop in trigger system in a 10/22, my 10/22 was built in 1970 and was given to me by my father so I'll be leaving mine stock. If I were going to do the trigger in mine I'd just buy the parts and do it, I've had mine apart several times and the whole system is pretty simple and easy to put back together so replacing the parts is not complicated. I suggested a drop in kit because a lot of people are intimidated by the thought of taking apart the trigger system. The other benefit of the drop in kit is if you ever need to send your rifle back to Ruger, you just swap the old system back in before shipping the rifle. Ruger will undo any and all modifications you make to your rifle if it has to be sent back to them for any reason. They will set the rifle back to factory specs when they receive it, this is something to keep in mind when it comes to modding your Ruger guns.

-Infidel


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

mine will eat anything you throw at her. Scope, bipod, sling, BX-25's and you're good to go.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The absolute best upgrade I've done to my 10/22 is to replace the original trigger with a Timney trigger. The downside? The trigger group cost nearly as much as the rifle.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> Functional add-ons: Scope, bipod, BX-25 magazines.


 Darn,, That looks nice


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The 10-22 is probably the best 22 rifle ever.
It doesn't need anything to make it work better than it comes from the factory.
You can do/add whatever YOU think will make it better, but it will work just fine as it is.
I have a Deluxe sporter bought in 1976 that has never had an issue. 
It has had an untold number of rounds fired without a problem.
The 10-22 may be the 22 you don't have to be concerned about.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Start with a SS 10/22 take down, add sling, red dot scope, maybe a large cap magazine. I think anything else will just be cosmetic and not increase the function.


----------

